# Hive smell



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Indeed, to many people the smell of a healthy hive is wonderful. I think it is the wax and honey, but maybe the bees themselves have a smell?


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

There are therapies that involve inhailing the hive air. In some places, people pay to sleep on a cot that is built above a hive. The hive vents into the small room.


----------



## nhoyt (Aug 26, 2013)

Are you serious???? I couldn't imagine.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Here is a link to the plans to build your very own bee bed.

https://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/bee-bed-sleep-hive-plans.shtml

All beekeepers are at least a little on the crazy side. Some are a little crazier than others. Seriously.


----------



## Apis Natural (Aug 31, 2017)

Check out the "therapy with" links at this site, interesting and fun claims...
aerosols from the hive!
dead bees

more products to sell!


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

And I thought that just laying in bed with a bunch of bees was "out there". Wow. Bees for breakfast. Whoda thunk it?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Api-air is a real thing. Slovenian hives most popular for using it with but you can attach it to a Langstroth or topbar hive. I have one for my solid bottom topbar hive. The propolis is being vaporized in the hive since the temp is around 95 F. Brood pheromones also give off an odor.








These are some other photos that folks in my group have sent me.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the added input Ruth. I was out in the bee yard today inhaling the aroma of a couple of healthy hives, right before I pulled splits from them. If somebody could put hive air in a can, they'd be a millionaire.


----------



## JSneed (Jan 19, 2020)

Just found this thread. 

I think it’s the bees that give off that smell. The last swarm we collected we could smell it.


----------



## AzaleaHill (Mar 11, 2018)

Bees communicate with smells. 
Besides wax and honey, it may be the queen's pheromone that is the predominate fragrance.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

It's not just the bees and brood but also the volatile compounds in propolis and other hive products that are part of the api-air


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Recently bought 5 hives from someone moving out of state. He had kept the hives in partial shade and they are now in full sun. First two or three days they were here it was wonderful to smell! Even several feet away. Sadly it went away and we only get to enjoy the smell every few week when I open a hive up for some reason.

Doubt I will ever ever put in a hose and a silly looking mask. Not going to rule it out either:shhhh:


----------



## Bmcq (May 29, 2013)

don't forget the added smell of the nectar source, like goldenrod and a touch of small hive beetle, wax moth and God forbid AFB.


----------

